# FR: il est / il y a



## Questionnert

Dans une livre d'histoire je trouve maintes fois la construction...

Il n'est aucune partie du monde qui soit plus chargée...

par exemple.

C'est quoi ce style?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Cyrrus

Disons un style plus littéraire, plus soutenu que le fade et banal  "Il n'y a".


----------



## itka

Je te confirme absolument le message de Cyrrus.
En style soutenu, plus soigné que le langage courant, il n'est pas rare de rencontrer cette forme qui signifie simplement : il y a, il existe...
A la forme affirmative, elle est encore plus littéraire et recherchée. En voici un exemple signé Baudelaire :
_"Il est un pays superbe, un pays de Cocagne, dit-on, que je rêve de visiter avec une vieille amie." _
Mais on la trouve plus souvent à la forme négative :
_"Il n'est pas de croissance infinie possible sur une planète finie." _


----------



## sxb85

Il est de subtiles tournures...

Ceci dit, à la place de ton auteur, j'aurais utilisé : "il n'est de partie du monde plus chargée"... Tant qu'à faire !


----------



## Saklig

Bonjour

Qu'est ce-que le difference entre _il est _et _il y a_?

Par exemple j'écrirai: Au Canada il fait froid, mais c'est bon. Il est beaucoup de neige, spécialement dans les régions situées plus au nord.

Pourtant ma professeur écrirai il y avais erreur, ma professeur écrirai il y a avais correctment.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Il est = he/it is ( ex: il est dans sa maison = he is at home)
Il y a = there is/are (ex: il y a deux gateaux dans le réfrigérateur = there are two cakes in the refrigerator)


----------



## Saklig

Merci beaucoup 

Est-ce que c'est _il y a_ dans ma phrase parce que c'est plurale?


----------



## Suehil

No, it's because you say *there* is, not *he* is or *it* is.  You use 'il est' when you are talking about a person or a thing, 'il y a' when you are talking about a state of affairs.
You can never say 'he is a lot of snow', so it cannot be 'il est'
Does that help?


----------



## petit souris

Is it also the case that 'il est' is sometimes used in a formal/written context to mean just about the same thing as 'il y a'? I know this is different to the 'il est' that was being discussed here but...

I'm sorry I have no example, but I know I've come across it in french literature, most recently in Molloy.

EDIT: Finalement j'en ai trouvé une.

C'est dans Proust:

"Il n'est peut-être rien qui donne l'impression de la réalité de ce qui nous est extérieur, que le changement da la position, d'une personne même insignifiante, avant que nous l'ayons connue, et après."

Ici 'il est' s'est employé comme presque synonyme de 'il y a', n'est-ce pas? Ça marche aussi dans des phrases positives ou non?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

C'est une tournure très littéraire, le plus souvent utilisée à la forme négative.

Je connais pourtant une forme positive, que nous devons à M.de Nerval (Gérard...): "il est un air très vieux, languissant et funèbre...".

Mention particulière pour "il n'est rien ... comme/que..", qui signifie "il n'y a que (...) qui..." (ton exemple de Proust).

Mais on utilise aussi "il n'est en rien surprenant de le voir en prison" (soutenu).

Enjoy !


----------



## itka

Et on le rencontre très souvent à l'imparfait...
*Il était une fois...*


----------



## Lelleo50

Hi there,

I am checking the French subtitles of a 19th-century opera set in ancient Egypt.



‘There is no hope for my sorrow!’ 

This is translated in the French as:

‘Il n’est pas d’espoir pour ma misère !’

I thought this should always be ‘il n’y a pas d’espoir…’  But is this alternative acceptable in the context?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## SwissPete

> But is this alternative acceptable in the context?


Absolutely!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Il est_ instead of _il y a_ is just a literary way to say the same thing.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Lelleo50, this "il est/il était" literary construction is something French children learn at their grandmother's knee.
"Il était une fois une reine ....." - once upon a time there was a queen ...

And then there is the well known ditty:
_Il était une bergère, et ron, ron, ron, petit patapon.
Il était une bergère, qui gardait ses moutons, ron ron,
Qui gardait ses moutons._

Even in today's enlightened times, these are never going to mean "*he* was once a queen" or "*he* was a shepherdess" .


----------



## AlannahW

Bonjour 

I have a question of curiosity for the french speakers on the forum. In french class we are learning about changing "Il y a" into "Il est" to express, "There is" or "Il fut" for "There are". 

For example: "Il est des vérités difficiles a énoncer"

How common is the use of "Il est" in the French language? Up until now, I've always heard, "Il y a"

Merci!!


----------



## Itisi

It is literary not frequently used, as in the sentence you are quoting.


----------



## archijacq

"Il est des..." est une formulation relativement littéraire et recherchée.
"Il existe des ..." est d'usage plus courant, de même que "il y a des ..."


----------



## Dupon

On pense à Marc Bloch: « Il est deux catégories de Français qui ne comprendront jamais l’histoire de France, ceux qui refusent de vibrer au souvenir du sacre de Reims;ceux qui lisent sans émotion le récit de la fête de la Fédération.».

Here why it is « il est deux... », it this “il est+noun (singular or plural)” an impersonal structure? I just can not find it in the dictionary.

Thanks!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

That's a very formal way to say il y a.


----------



## snarkhunter

Dupon said:


> On pense à Marc Bloch: « Il est deux catégories de Français qui ne comprendront jamais l’histoire de France, ceux qui refusent de vibrer au souvenir du sacre de Reims;ceux qui lisent sans émotion le récit de la fête de la Fédération.».


Moi, ce à quoi j'ai pensé spontanément, c'est plutôt ce vers de Baudelaire (dans "Correspondances") :

_Il est des parfums frais comme des chairs d’enfants_


----------



## olivier68

_Il en est qui répondent en 2020 à une question de 2015_


----------

